# Any neutral or warm white budget LED flashlights?



## Cemoi (Oct 29, 2010)

DX and the like seem to carry only cool white LED flashlights as far as I can see. Do you know any so called budget flashlights (preferably the "best" ones like Romisen or Ultrafire) fitted with warm or neutral emitters?
If not available, the best option is probably to swap the emitter on an easy to modify budget light, e.g. Ultrafire C3.


----------



## sol-leks (Oct 29, 2010)

shininbeam offers a number of romisen lights with warm emitters.

I believe you can also find warm p60 dropins for fairly budget prices. The ITC shop on ebay has a warm p4 for 10.39

You also used to be able to get quark minis in neutral and warm tints but I think they are sold out.

Lastly the fenix e21 is fairly budget and available in neutral.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been very pleased with the DX:12501

Its 5A tint is a near-exact match when I compared it to a Malkoff M60W and an M30W.


----------



## vali (Oct 29, 2010)

I saw some neutral (called warm there) MC-E ultrafire ones. Search for Ultrafire M5, WF502B or WF501B.


----------



## sol-leks (Oct 29, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> I have been very pleased with the DX:12501
> 
> Its 5A tint is a near-exact match when I compared it to a Malkoff M60W and an M30W.



Thanks don't know how I missed this one, looks very nice.


----------



## Slasher42 (Oct 30, 2010)

sol-leks said:


> shininbeam offers a number of romisen lights with warm emitters.
> 
> I believe you can also find warm p60 dropins for fairly budget prices. The ITC shop on ebay has a warm p4 for 10.39
> 
> ...


 
I recently purchased one of the Rominsen lights in warm tint from Shining Beam. Its amazingly similar to an old incan mag I had to comare it to. 
Its certainly much much warmer then the Proton Pro or Mag XL100 led lights I had near to hand to compare to... I think its the RC-N3 (At work right now and dont have it with me) that I have.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Oct 30, 2010)

+1 on the 5A tint emitters [WW] that Bryan at Shining Beam uses. I've got two, 1 in a P60 drop-in the other mounted in a 2C [email protected], love 'em both. 

Bryan just listed an XPG R4 3D neutral tint emitter too! I'm ordering several for more [email protected] mods.


----------



## Cemoi (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks to all for your replies.
I should have mentionned that I have not yet taken the plunge to Li-Ion, so my current search is for NiMH AA and AAA models.



sol-leks said:


> I believe you can also find warm p60 dropins for fairly budget prices.


I'm not familiar with the P60 dropins. As far as I understand, this includes a driver + an emitter + the reflector. Can the emitter be easily swapped in such dropins if I want to upgrade it in the future.
I assume you also need to buy a body and a (clicky?) switch.
Can P60 dropins be used with twisty switches also?



^Gurthang said:


> Bryan just listed an XPG R4 3D neutral tint emitter too!


Too bad I've just ordered an XP-G emitter from DX, but they only have very cool white available.
You say "3D neutral tint" but I thought 3x was still very cool white, and neutral white being more in the 5x or 6x range.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 30, 2010)

By the time you pay for a drop in + body + switch + 18650 + charger you are very close in price to a Quark MiNi AA.
Most people who recommend drop-ins usually already have hosts and a stash of batteries (i8650 and/or CR123A).

If the Quark MiNi is out of your price range Shining beam is the place to go.

DX is not famous for the quality or reliability of its bits.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Oct 31, 2010)

The Cree 3D bin has a color temp of 4700K to 5000K and is classified as "outdoor". There have been TONS of threads discussing tint, CRI, binning and color rendition.

Long story short, emitters w/ high CRI, warm/neutral tints are coveted commodities. You'll have to spend some $$ to get a select grade emitter. Those lights do exist but not necessarily in the "budget" category. The FourSevens Quark is one good source for such an emitter.


----------



## brted (Oct 31, 2010)

There is a Black Cat AAA at KD that has a warm Osram LED. The description says 5000K but really it is more like 3500. You can do a search at kaidomain for "5000k" and you will find them (black or red). Less than $8. I have been really tempted to get one, but you never really know what tint you will get, and these look almost too warm.

The ones at DX are cooler white. There is a photo of the warm vs. cool at Post 39 here:

http://budgetlightforum.cz.cc/node/519


----------



## shark_za (Nov 1, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> I have been very pleased with the DX:12501
> 
> Its 5A tint is a near-exact match when I compared it to a Malkoff M60W and an M30W.



Seems like a great buy, pity its made of unobtainium. DxUn.
Anyone get one of these recently?


----------



## riccardo (Nov 1, 2010)

shark_za said:


> Seems like a great buy, pity its made of unobtainium. DxUn.
> Anyone get one of these recently?



I got one two or three months ago.
Nice drop-in, it works fine with one or two li-ion, nice tint and no silly modes. Probably work a bit better with two li-ion or two primary cells, anyway there is not a huge difference.

It can be a good module to play with, if always used with one li-ion it is possible to try a driver swap..

Next time I'll have to buy something from DX I'll take another just to play.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 13, 2011)

I've read glowing reviews of the UniqueFire AA-S1, which uses a 3W Osram LED. Though not marketed as such, the Osram is said to produce a neutral/warm beam.


----------



## RCantor (Mar 13, 2011)

This one's pretty good

*Technical Specifications*

- Model: UltraFire U4-MCU
- Construction: Hard Anodized Type III Aluminum 
- Lens: Glass
- Reflector: Textured Aluminum 
- Bulb: CREE XR-E Q5-WC LED
- Brightness: 230 Lumen Maximum 
- Mode: Three - High, Low & Strobe (Half click to cycle) 
- Operating Voltage/Current: 3.6V - 8.4V / 800mA - Power Supply: 1 x 18650 3.7V 2 x 123A 3.6V or 3V or 3 x AAA 1.5V batteries(not included)
- Switch: On/Off on the Tail Cap 
- Dimension: 133mm(length) x 42mm (body) x 42mm(head)
- Weight: 183g


----------



## flatline (Mar 13, 2011)

Umm...WC tint is cool, not neutral or warm.

--flatline


----------



## RCantor (Mar 13, 2011)

Not only that but this search on DX reveals lots of choices. Look for the ones with good reviews.

http://s.dealextreme.com/search/ultrafire+warm

http://s.dealextreme.com/search/ultrafire+neutral


----------



## cave dave (Mar 13, 2011)

I just got a 2xAA/ Cr123 "Romisen RC-N3 II NW Cree XP-G R4 Neutral White 2-Mode LED" and yes that is the full name, they have many models over at ShingingBeam that all look alike. I have some very nice lights but I was looking for a simple budget light I could loan to less than trustworthy freinds and this seemed to fit the bill.

The 3D tint is noticible cooler than a Neutral Quark, but has a nice creamy white hotspot with a hint of purple in the outer spill, the larger reflector also produces a tighter hotspot. Two mode UI is straightfoward for a loaner. The lower level uses a fairly noticeable PWM and is still pretty bright in the 50-80lm range I would guess. 

I personally wouldn't order from DX, KD, etc so its nice a budget light like this is available from a NY merchant. I got mine in 3 days.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I've read glowing reviews of the UniqueFire AA-S1, which uses a 3W Osram LED. Though not marketed as such, the Osram is said to produce a neutral/warm beam.



I should be receiving mine any day now , ordered 2/17
I'll let y'all know


----------



## brted (Mar 13, 2011)

The Uniquefire AA-S1 has a more neutral tint than the typical cool white, but it isn't really a true neutral. Here is a beam shot at 1/400 second exposure of an AKOray K-106 modified with a cool white XP-G, then the Uniquefire AA-S1 with Osram LED, and then a flashlight with a XP-G R4 5B1 LED that I got from Cutter.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Mar 13, 2011)

By the way , at Shiningbeam the RC-G2 with an XRE Q3 5C emitter is on clearance .
I have this emitter in both an RC- G2 and an RC-N3 and it is a peachy or rosy tint that reminds me of an incan .


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the 5C. My next custom will have an XP-G 5C, though those seem pretty rare compared to the ubiquitous 5B.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Mar 17, 2011)

Well , I got my UniqueFire AA-S1

And I'm unhappy to report that the tint is yellowish in the middle and purplish at the edge of the beam . Not the nice warm beam I had hoped for . The emitter is off-center but I don't think it affects the beam profile .The beam itself is slightly ringy .The light did arrive in working condition but it was dirty and unlubed . 

Tailstands great though ...


----------



## jacktheclipper (Mar 17, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I'm a big fan of the 5C. My next custom will have an XP-G 5C, though those seem pretty rare compared to the ubiquitous 5B.



I wish all of my lights had the 5C tint


----------



## mhphoto (Mar 18, 2011)

I ordered a warm white Black Cat AAA light from Kai Domain a week ago, so I'll take some pics and tell you about it in a few months when it gets to me.


----------



## brted (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's a review I did of the warm Black Cat from KD. It's a pretty decent way to try a warm light without spending a lot of money and it is a decent light, though only one mode. I ended up selling mine to a friend who was looking for a compact AAA light. I brought it in to show him as an example and he bought it off of me then and there. Not sure I will replace it since I have a couple of iTP A3's.

http://budgetlightforum.cz.cc/node/859

Hopefully you'll get your light pretty soon, mhphoto, KD has been on the ball with shipping lately.


----------



## mhphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

brted said:


> Here's a review I did of the warm Black Cat from KD. It's a pretty decent way to try a warm light without spending a lot of money and it is a decent light, though only one mode. I ended up selling mine to a friend who was looking for a compact AAA light. I brought it in to show him as an example and he bought it off of me then and there. Not sure I will replace it since I have a couple of iTP A3's.
> 
> http://budgetlightforum.cz.cc/node/859
> 
> Hopefully you'll get your light pretty soon, mhphoto, KD has been on the ball with shipping lately.


 
Just curious, but do you happen to know the difference between the Black Cat 5000k and the Black Cat Yellow?


----------



## brted (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't know, but I'm assuming it is an actual yellow LED instead of some version of white.


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 7, 2011)

Still waiting for my warm white Black Cat to show up from Kai Domain. It took almost two weeks to ship out, and that was a week and a half ago, so I should get it soon. I'll whip up a review when I get it.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't know what the bin, or even model of my Energizer Lithium LED light is, but it has the most perfectly white beam I have ever seen in a flashlight. It's not shifted too far warm, or cool, it's just pure white.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 11, 2011)

I ordered a Xeno in both Neutral and Warm. There is an excellent review from selfbuilt here.

I can't do better than that review, but I'll comment on the tints when I get them. I think they represent a good value. They aren't DX cheap, but I think its worth paying more for better quality and service.


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 11, 2011)

Got my "5000k" Black Cat. Feels sturdy and the clicky is nice. The "Made In Gemany" cracks me up every time. 

But the beam is most definitely of a neutral tint, not warm, as brted's was. I believe he ordered the 5000k and the light that arrived was very warm, mine is slightly cool of neutral. 

I'll get some beam shots and tint comparison pics tomorrow.


----------



## brted (Apr 12, 2011)

Mine was definitely warm. They also make a cool white version in black and red. Maybe they sent you one of those by mistake? Did the packaging have a number on it that might indicate which they sent? Sorry you didn't get what you wanted.


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 12, 2011)

brted said:


> Mine was definitely warm. They also make a cool white version in black and red. Maybe they sent you one of those by mistake? Did the packaging have a number on it that might indicate which they sent? Sorry you didn't get what you wanted.


 
Well, I was thinking that when I first turned it on, but it's definitely not a "cool" white tint. That's what makes me think it's really a 5000k version. Aren't the cool white lights a lot of us hate higher on the scale than 5000k?

The only number on the box is one written on the side on a sticker: 8793.


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 12, 2011)

Whoops, double post.


----------



## RCantor (Apr 12, 2011)

flatline said:


> Umm...WC tint is cool, not neutral or warm.
> 
> --flatline



Compared the the XPG R5s I have it looks pretty neutral. Definitely renders colors better than XPG R5. Hot spot's smaller so it has slightly better throw in this particular light.


----------



## brted (Apr 12, 2011)

mhphoto said:


> The only number on the box is one written on the side on a sticker: 8793.


 
Well, that's the right number for the red warm. Tint lottery?


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 12, 2011)

brted said:


> Well, that's the right number for the red warm. Tint lottery?


 
Haha, guess so. It's actually quite a good tint for such a budget light. I'll stick some pictures up here tomorrow comparing it to a warm white Quark Tactical, incan MiniMag, and my only neutral Quark.


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 12, 2011)

I took some quality pictures, then realized I'm away from my picture editing computer, so cell pics will have to suffice until tomorrow. 

I had the WB set to auto (normally I set it to daylight, but that wasn't doing it on the cell phone), but all colors are fairly accurate. 

5000k Black Cat on left, Olight T20-M on right. It's the most "pure" white light I own. 







5000k Black Cat on left, neutral white 4Sevens Quark RGB on right. 






5000k Black Cat on left, Fenix E01 on right. 






5000k Black Cat on left, Deal Extreme 3W "Super Bright" on right. 






5000k Black Cat on left, warm white 4Sevens Quark 123² Tactical on right. 






The Black Cat I received is definitely not the super warm one I'd hoped for, but as you can see the tint isn't bad at all.


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 13, 2011)

Here are some better pictures.

The Black Cat 5000k with some other single AAA lights and some detail shots:































Olight T20-M on right (XR-E Q5) and Black Cat on right:






Black Cat on left and 4Sevens Quark 123² Turbo (XP-G S2):






Black Cat on left and 4Sevens neutral white RGB on right:






Black Cat on left, then neutral white RGB, then warm white Quark 123² Tactical, incandescent Mini Maglite:






From left to right, Deal Extreme 3W Super Bright, Fenix E01, Olight T20-M, Quark Turbo, Black Cat, neutral RGB, warm white Quark Tactical, incandescent MiniMag:






Saturation enhanced:


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, almost a week with the Black Cat 5000k and it's got an uncontrollable flickering problem. Defective (and poorly manufactured) lights are always a sort of lottery when it comes to Kai Domain and Deal Extreme. Out of about five items between both places this is the first time I've been burned. Kind of sad too, considering how nice the tint is and the fact that it seems to be manufactured better than a lot of the other budget lights I've run into. 

I'm not going to try and return it (by my estimation it would probably take months to replace it), but I will attempt to get some store credit there. 

I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## brted (Apr 17, 2011)

Try tightening the switch and pill at least. No excuse for a 1-mode light to have a lot of problems.


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 18, 2011)

brted said:


> Try tightening the switch and pill at least. No excuse for a 1-mode light to have a lot of problems.


 
I did tighten the back sections, but the head is tightened so tight that I can't even get it off. I lubed the threads tried a bunch of different batteries. Looking around at different forums, it seems that this is a common problem. I've heard of people heating the head up to unglue the pill and then re-affix it inside the head, but I'm not going that far to fix it. 

Kai Domain answered my email quickly, though only to ask for a picture of the light. That was a little strange, but at least they answered.


----------



## brted (Apr 18, 2011)

One thing about that light is if the body's threads don't screw in all the way, they won't make contact with the pill and that's the only way to get electrical contact. If you can solder, you might put a blob on the edge of the bottom of the pill so that the body tube will definitely make contact.


----------



## chenko (Apr 19, 2011)

Xeno Flashlights FTW 
I made a couple of reviews too, have a look at them.
E03: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eno-E03-almost-a-review&p=3617845#post3617845
E06: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...6-again-almost-a-review&p=3618012#post3618012


----------

